# Wood for Painted Face Frames



## scbunker (Jul 17, 2020)

Hello all. I'm new to wooodworking and am planning some painted, built-in bookshelves. The bookshelves will have some cabinets doors on the bottom portion.

I have a question about the best wood to use for the face frames and also the cabinet door rails and stiles.

It seems a popular choice is poplar. I can get poplar from Lowe's or Home Depot, but in looking, they're not great quality. I'll need some 8' lengths and most of them have flaws in that length.

I called a local lumber supplier and they have the following: Unfinished Spruce, Primed Spruce, and Primed Finger-Joint Pine. They described the finger-joint pine as typically very straight and smooth. Another supplier said they could get Primed Radiata Pine.

Of these options, I'm wondering what is the best? Or can you suggest other options? I think I'm rather limited by what's available in my local area.

I'm going to build a smaller "practice" cabinet for another part of my house first. I'll just get Poplar from Lowe's for that one.

Thanks very much for your help


----------



## WoodyWeekends (Mar 27, 2020)

I'd stay away from softwood. Stick with poplar, if the price is not an issue use maple.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Where do you live? That usually had a big influence of types/price of woods available to you. Lowes, Home Depot are normally very high on wood prices other than construction grade.


George


----------



## scbunker (Jul 17, 2020)

I live in Athens, GA. Too far from what are probably some better material sources in Atlanta.

There are a couple of lumber yards here, but I've checked with them and they seem to cater more to construction rather than to woodworking. The materials I mentioned above are what they have. And there's Lowe's and Home Depot.

There are a couple of cabinet makers in town but I imagine they purchase from bulk suppliers and receive shipments by the truckload. I guess I could call them and see if I can purchase materials through them.

I may have underplayed the scope of this project. I'm filling an entire wall with bookshelves. So they'll be 18' long and 8' tall. But I'll build them in sections so I just need to make one, then another, then another and set them in place. So it's just the same thing over and over and doesn't seem that bad. I attached my design.

I've figured I need 17 sheets of plywood and about 300 lnft of boards of various widths. That seems a tall order for Lowe's and Home Depot.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

You need to see who there suppliers are and see if you can purchase from them. They will charge you bit more, but it's worth it....


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Athens area lumber suppliers. 


George


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

hard/soft/green/purple/yellow/etc wood aside, poplar is softer than pine.


if you're going to paint it, the finger joined stuff will likely be the most straight most stable stuff. they cut out all the whirly grain & knots & defects, then glue it together....


Home Depot around here carries "clear pine" - imported from Australia. pricey - but nice looking stuff.


----------



## cynrich (Mar 27, 2020)

For this kind of project, would it be ok to just use the smooth cabinet plywood for the whole thing? I've made two shelf units using just birch plywood. It's super smooth, straight and since it's being painted, the ply edge won't show.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

cynrich said:


> For this kind of project, would it be ok to just use the smooth cabinet plywood for the whole thing? I've made two shelf units using just birch plywood. It's super smooth, straight and since it's being painted, the ply edge won't show.


For the face frames the plywood edge will show, it is hard to make the ends of plywood suitable for painting. Also it looks like he is needing lumber to make his doors. Not trying to be a smart butt here. lol

As much as you are buying, I would head over to Kennesaw and check out:

https://www.peachstatelumber.com/  

I used them quite often when I was in business, they have every kind of lumber you can think of. The prices of poplar at Lowe's or Home Depot are way too high compaired to Peach State Lumber.

If you don't want to drive that far, I would consider the finger joint. You may have to do some filling as some finger joint materials are better than others. If you are making your doors, I would go with poplar as it is a good easy to machine and inexpensive lumber just be sure to get FAS grade not common or #1 grade. You would think #1 would be a better grade but it isn't, FAS is furniture and cabinet grade.

Also if you are buying from Peach State, ask if they have an import birch, it is great for paint grade projects and is cheaper.


----------



## scbunker (Jul 17, 2020)

Thank you all for your help.

I called a local cabinet shop and found that they use Georgia Hardwoods in Buford. I called them and it looks like they have what I need. They're a bit closer than Peach State in Kennesaw.

My next task is to figure out how to get it. I'll probably have to rent a U-Haul and find a guy to hire to help me load and unload.


----------



## scbunker (Jul 17, 2020)

Just want to post an update: 

I ended up calling Peach State anyway, just to see what they said. They only deliver to commercial locations (which I knew already), but they got me in touch with a guy with a shop here in Athens that's willing to receive the shipment for me. He's also going to let me rent time in his shop to dress the boards, since I don't have a jointer and planer.

So thanks very much, @BigJim, for the Peach State suggestion! By the way, I just saw you're in Chattanooga. I was raised in Ringgold, GA, and my family is still there, so I'm in your neck of the woods frequently!


----------

